# CON1E - Gas adjustments



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

We have a CON1E which we have been isuing without issue on electric but when using on gas, even a bit of water for an Americano or cuppa tea is causing the steam pressure to drop significantly and take some 5-10 minutes to rebuild. No ideal for a busy service! I'm looking for an engineer who can adjust the gas pressure for us as someone may have done it themselves and may have gone a little too far! Equally if anyone know of how to return to the correct setting for gas flow/flame height that could also work.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Give Fracino a ring, their service engineers are well equipped (inside their vans is impressive) and they are "qualified" to carry out the work on your machine.

If you are not qualified or experienced with working with gas equipment then may i suggest for your safety and your customers (for a busy service...i assume means customers) that you don't fiddle/mess/adjust/other the machine. 

If you do deal with customers (my apologies if i'm mistaken) then your insurance might insist on your equipment being serviced or adjusted only by an authorised engineer.


----------

